# Scotts/Sabre versus L and G series in your area



## fouracres (Jul 4, 2004)

Maybe it's just on the East shore of Lake Ontario, but the quality of single pass cut lawns shows that the Scotts/Sabre out preforms the new L and G series JD mowers. No clumps of grass all over.

Has anybody noticed this anywhere in other regions? Are the JD deck designed around mulching?

My gracefully aging ten year old Sabre does a better job than the L130s and G110 on my country road. We've got a "natural lawn", whatever wants to grow is welcome. Can't control mother nature out here. You can throw your money away on weed and feed, been there, done that with no significant change.

I'm thinking of getting a GX335 but if that uses the same deck technology, I think it will be Simplicity. Going to have a trial of both mowers soon.


----------



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

I do not know what the difference in the decks are but for my "natural lawn" The L120 I have cannot be beat. In my particular neighborhood there are 4 L-series that I know of besides mine and a G-100 and all the yards look great. I am the only one who has a "natural yard" and it matches or looks slightly better then most of the weed and feed yards because I think the grass ends up stronger and more tolerate of extremes in conditions and also I just side discharge and only cut when the weeds get to high and then I follow the 1/3 rule. I really have no answer for the clumping and such so I cannot really answer to that maybe the yards are just to wet and they are cutting to much. I do know in mulch mode the L-120 I have does really well with no visilbe clumps but I only mulch with the plug when the grass is really dry. The rest of the time is side discharge.


----------



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

My GX335 w/54C deck has never been used for mulching.........strictly side discharge. It throws grass pretty far, and spreads it out nicely without clumping, however that all can be vastly different depending on how wet grass is, the variety the length it is etc etc etc, but having a decent cut is definately not an issue with my GX.........I guess you could say I have sopme areas that are natural lawn as whatever grows gets cut and treated like grass, but most of my grass is that darn hard to cut Johnson or Bahia grass with Bahai being the predominant grass.


----------



## fouracres (Jul 4, 2004)

Thanks Chipmaker,

Your reply is just what I was looking for.

My concern about the L ang G series decks was based on data that I observed over the past month. Most owners around here mow at least once a week and these lawns have been consistently clumpy. The neighbor across the street resurected his 80's vintage Craftsman and he used it to mow his place. Deck wired up and bypassed the starter, still looked better than the L and G series yards!

Thanks for the GX deck specific information, I will be going up to the JD store this week and ask them about my observations. Hopefully they have a GX335 that we can yard test. The 54C deck is what we wanted to get.

I can't imagine that our yard is much different than the rest of them along this county route...

I will post my comments after each trial (GX335 and Prestige). Can't wait to try out the power steering where I need it.

Bill


----------



## fouracres (Jul 4, 2004)

Michael

What is a supreme member???

Thanks for the reply. This might just be a regional thing. All of the yards on my road are pretty much the same, small hills here and there. I have taken into account the possibility that water could be trapped in the low spots but the clumps are everywhere. Sometimes if you turn too tight, too fast there might be clumps but these are along the straights ontop of the hills. Everywhere. I watched all three yards being mowed as I passed by, no fast mowing anywhere.

Remember that I am not bashing anything here, I just want to know what is going on with this! I'm getting ready to plunk down some serious jack on a mower and I want it to do the job well.

Chipmaker's post was comforting to read. I thought about posting this in the JD section but I did not want to start something.

That other site, the "G" one, man it stirred up some bees...

I really think that I would have used the 30 day return and gotten something else, if I had the bucks to upgrade or simply returned these L and G series tractors.


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

im a simplicity guy, 4 acres.. 
but i know 4 poeeple with Deere L series tractors.. and they are all very happy with them...


----------



## Michael (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fouracres _
> *Michael
> 
> What is a supreme member???
> ...


----------

